# Nice gallery of Crypt photos



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

For those who can never get enough of the beauty of Crypts...
I found this gallery while googling C. vietnamensis.

http://picasaweb.google.com/kstreasure/Cryptocoryne#

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link...there are so few pictures online of cryptocoryne, and the same species can have so many variations - its always good to see another resource.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Look at the only other aquaria gallery he has:

http://picasaweb.google.com/kstreasure/Apistogramma#

Yow. Real nice.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thats quite an extensive crypt collection thanks for the heads up these photos are fascinating


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, those pics are really nice. Thanks for the link. I will show some of the flowering pics to my crypts, maybe they will get some ideas. LOL.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's another site - Rayon Vert

http://www.rva.ne.jp/cryptocoryne/gallary_cry_200509.html


----------

